
The Pope on Panhandling: Give Without Worry - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/03/opinion/the-pope-on-panhandling-give-without-worry.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-1&action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article
======
jamiehoward
I love this approach. The needs of the person next to me are not going to be
convenient, practically or philosophically. Charity with dignity takes work,
but it's worth it. Good read.

